# Got go ahead.



## Garthion (May 31, 2012)

I had an appointment with one of my Diabetes nurses this morning (have 2 nurses who I see) this was to discuss my Pump application. I have been given the go ahead from the clinical team and even have a date to start, 2nd July, I am getting the Medtronic Paradigm Veo in silver. 
To say I'm happy is an understatement, I was bouncing around work after I returned from the appointment. Just over a month to go


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2012)

That's terrific news Dale!, really pleased for you!  Do you have the book Pumping Insulin by John Walsh? Highly recommended by many of our pumpers! I bet the month will fly by!


----------



## Steff (May 31, 2012)

Great news dale keep us updated


----------



## Monkey (May 31, 2012)

Fab news - great!


----------



## HOBIE (May 31, 2012)

I am pleased 4u !  Good news


----------



## Marier (Jun 1, 2012)

Brill news   best f luck


----------



## schmeezle (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats Dale!


----------



## Phil65 (Jun 1, 2012)

good news Dale......I remember being so excited as I got mine!


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jun 2, 2012)

Wanted to add my congrats with the others!
Got mine in March, also silver Medtronic paradigm.

And this is the best place to tell people as I found while explaining to those around me(excluding closest family) that not everyone really understood the greatness of what the pump can do, and they perhaps didn't quite share the same level of 'cloud 9 excitement'! It would be only after I tell them how much they cost whould they then be in awe!

Excellent news, you have a few nights of waking up every 2hours to do bg's in the first week or so!!!

Some people say they go through a sticky situation after a month or two with it and the levels go crazy, but tbh I have not experienced it but I guess each person is different!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 3, 2012)

Great news, and great pump choice (I have one myself!)


----------



## Garthion (Jul 21, 2012)

Thought I would post an update, got a loan pump at the start of the month, along with just one reservoir (not good I know) so had three days with the pump before the reservoir was empty. then the weekend back on MDI, could almost straight away tell the difference, less ennrgy and back to being tired all the time.
Was given two boxes of reservoirs the following Monday so filled one up and reconnected the pump to myself. Since then, I have done 3 more fill ups and startwd learning more about the pump and its features.On the Thursday of last week my own pump was ordered by my PCT and it arrived this Thursday so I phoned my DSN who gave me permission to set it up as per the loan one and start using it yesterday. I have done so, includong connecting the remote to it (just for suspending delivery and quick boluses) and connecting the meter I was given by the trainer. 
I have had a few highs and lows where I have miscalculated the amount of carbs in a meal and I still need to get the Basals set right which I will try to do on Monday when I am not at work so can test properly.

Things I have noticed, one, I have far more energy during the day and do not want to come home from work and go straight to sleep,  my BGs have been more stable during the day,  and I am able to go longer at work before needing a breakk four hours on Wednesday ;-)

Overall I am enjoying being on the pump, even with all the extra testing that I now need to do.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2012)

That's great to hear Dale!  Prospects sound good if it is already making such a difference at this early stage!


----------



## Garthion (Jul 21, 2012)

I hope so Alan, got a consultant appointment on the 21st of August so will see if my HbA1c has started to come down.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Dale,
          glad to hear you are up and running with your new pump. 

Now the bad news  You need to test your basals at work as well as on your days off.
This is due to needing different basals for the different activities.
So stock up on sugar free Jellies.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 22, 2012)

LOL - that's great to hear Garthion.

And bearing in mind how much better you feel generally should hopefully give you the spur to do that extra testing and analyse the results.  It does pay dividends !


----------



## Garthion (Jul 22, 2012)

main problem at the moment is that my GP will not prescribe any more that 100 test strip, which doesn't even cover 2 weeks, let alone a month.  Going to get my DSN to write a letter stating that I need 250 per month and that the funds for them are there.
Considering my GP is also T1 you'd think she would know better!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 22, 2012)

Garthion said:


> main problem at the moment is that my GP will not prescribe any more that 100 test strip, which doesn't even cover 2 weeks, let alone a month.  Going to get my DSN to write a letter stating that I need 250 per month and that the funds for them are there.
> Considering my GP is also T1 you'd think she would know better!



Write her a letter exlaining that you will need to do a succession  of basal tests explain the testing on the hour every hour until the pump is fine tuned.
If you drive also explain that it is now a legal requirement to test each time you get behind the wheel of a car as well. So a minimum of 200 test strips are required PRN. Finish off by saying as you know pumps are very expensive but a complete waste of NHS money unlesss I am given the correct tools to use it.

Make it sound s.. As you know rather than because and explaining as if talking to a village idiot will go down better.


----------



## Abi (Jul 22, 2012)

If you're GP is a type one then does she manage on 100 strips per month? perhaps she cycles  to work and to her house calls or is she actually driving illegally
Or is the situation that you can get enough strips but have to collect them in batches- seems almost as daft as the first situation


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Dale pleased u like pump. My Gp is also T1 but is different to yours ! Good luck at getting more strips.


----------

